# What size crate?



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

I am gettingi my puppy at the end of July and have been looking at crates, so here are a few questions I hope you can help me with

What size crate do I need

Where is the best place to buy

Any thing that I shouldn't do when using the crate


Many thanks for you hlp


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I have 30" crate and it seems great for her.
I haven't a clue where you live, I bought mine at a local pet store...people buy online too
the one thing you shouldn't do is to use it as a punishment...it needs to be their den, their nice calm and and comfy space.

Good luck, what will your pup be? what colour? any pics???


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

thankyou, pup is 4days old at moment, will have photos tomorrow so will post as soon as. He's a boy, cream with touches of apricot


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Sounds Just GREAT!!!! any names yet? I can't wait to see baby pics!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Names have been a nightmare, we can't all agree, I love the name Roly but my father in law is called that and he wouldn't be pleased lol, so its looking like DOUGAL


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

I like Dougal! Cool name


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Love it! Rolly is cute too...like 101 dalmations


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

I got mine on eBay. Theres many stores on there selling them and they are all brand new. Mine with P&P was half the price of the same crate in Argos


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

I got a 30" crate, with a divider so Poppy can grow into it - although she seems to be doing so at an alarming rate!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I have 30" crate too. I put Dexter's bed in one side and his water bowl attached to the other side. I feed him in it too and keep toys and treats in it so he wanders in and out of it during the day.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

curt3007 said:


> Any thing that I shouldn't do when using the crate


Never put them in as a punishment - it's their safe place, their den and their bed


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

curt3007 said:


> Names have been a nightmare, we can't all agree, I love the name Roly but my father in law is called that and he wouldn't be pleased lol, so its looking like DOUGAL


Roly would just make me think of Angie and Den's poodle from Eastenders all the time


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Curt3007,

A 30" crate should be fine for the smaller end of the Cockapoo range - anything 15" to the shoulders fully grown would be better suited to a 36" crate. A fully grown dog should have sufficient room to stand-up; turn around and comfortably lay down sprawled out (as they do) - we would suggest buying a hook-on water bowl and 3 bits of "Vet-Bed" to the size of the base of the crate (one to be in-use - one in reserve and one in the wash). As for little pups - as Mandy says above - it's their DEN - the crate is the first place that they will pro-actively try / want to keep clean - so we suggest the Vet-Bed folded in half at the back with newspaper at the front in case they can't hold-on ! 
We also have other suggestions - and they are only suggestions about crate-training so on - and if you would like one of our "Idiot's Guides" (we get lots of people asking us the same questions - so Julia put together a few sheets on the basics for people - from more of a physcological view point as opposed to the classic "do's and dont's") - then just ask and we can e-mail you one.

I was asked recently to buy a crate for a customer - and found a superb quality crate (36" with side and front doors) - a proper crate not a flimsy wire one - off E-Bay from a seller listed as "gwdavies28" - he appears to be a rep for Doghealth Stock nutrition in Dereham Norfolk.

Stephen x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Wow thanks everyone, especially Stephen. I would love your fact sheet if you could please send me one. I will pm you with my email address and certainly take a look at that ebay seller.


----------

